# toilet training



## dorien916 (May 23, 2014)

Can I learn my tegu to use a litter box ? Does anyone knwo that it is possible or know how to do so, because when I let them walk free they do it everywhere 

Dorien


----------



## SamBobCat (May 23, 2014)

You can try to teach your tegu to go in the bath tub when you soak him/her and if you do this every morning, the tegu should learn that the bath is where they poop. Some have success, some do not. It all depends on your tegu.


----------



## dorien916 (May 23, 2014)

And can you anything else than putting them in bath


----------



## SamBobCat (May 23, 2014)

If you watch them close enough and see where they like to poop, sometimes there's a specific spit that they like to poop so you could put a special box there


----------



## dorien916 (May 24, 2014)

Ah oke alright thanks


----------



## SamBobCat (May 24, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Sway (May 24, 2014)

When I had my savannah monitor, he use to always use one spot in the bathroom. Once I realized that I would start putting newspaper down and he would go on the paper every time after that. I haven't tried this with my tegu yet, but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## dorien916 (May 25, 2014)

Alright thanks. Our tegu's just poop everywhere


----------

